# 5/8 deep Plastic Mudrings



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

for some reason I recall seeing those at several of the home supply stores.


If not, any local electrical supply house should have them available.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know about the 5/8'' plastic. You can use 3/8'' for the initial install an if you need to on the trim side use something like a box extension like the Arlington BE-1. Cheap and quick to install.


----------



## germanudo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, i thought that too. My boss got Problems to find the rings. Even on the pass and seymour site, i can find only 3/8. But i think he never checked the HD or Lowes. I'll let him know. 
Thank's for the help. Udo


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why do you need _plastic_ ones?


----------



## germanudo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah i told him about the extension, but he wont go with that. The Customer have to approve everything what we install and i guess if you pay 8 Million Bucks for your house, you want everything perfect, even if you don't know what's going on. lol

I really would like to use plastic boxes instead metall. Keeps me from pigtailing every single box (ground). They got a funny construction going on. 2x4 side ways nailed on concrete Blocks (furring strips).  And on top they get 5/8 Drywall.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I always use 3/4 deep rings with 5/8 rock. The flush out better.


http://www.carlon.com/Master Catalog/Zip Boxes_2B1.pdf

go down to page 14 of this PDF. They list single and double gang rings of the depth you need.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I like to use one size bigger than the drywall as well those 8-32 screw head stick out an 1/8th of an inch.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Allied makes 1/2" mud ring. #9345. Don't know about 5/8". We used to use metal rings on the fiber junction boxes, but our inspector tagged me once about grounding. He asked how I was going to ground that ring and I didn't have a good reply. I said that I would use the device screw for that but he didn't like that. Since then we have been using fiber rings.


----------



## germanudo (Sep 7, 2008)

*Thank's everybody !!!!!!!!*

Thank's to everybody for all the reply's. I found yesterday the mudrings at HD and told my Boss about it. So he is getting the MR from Home cheapo.

Thank's again, Udo


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

te12co2w said:


> We used to use metal rings on the fiber junction boxes, but our inspector tagged me once about grounding. He asked how I was going to ground that ring and I didn't have a good reply. I said that I would use the device screw for that but he didn't like that.


If I need to use a metal ring on a NM box, I just use the Topaz push-on green grounding clips attached to the edge of metal ring with a jumper to the grounding conductor. Never had a problem with inspectors when done like this, even with a metal 4-square blank cover.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

We've just hacked it out by using metal and wrapping a ground wire around a mounting (8/32) screw.


----------

